# $230 later..(lush)



## Alexa (Jul 15, 2006)

i went to my first Lush store when i was in NYC this week.. i ended up getting the following.

Oceansalt Face & Body Scrub

Dreamwash

LUXURY BATH MELTS:
Floating Island
Ceridwen 
Dreamtime x2
Something Wicked This Way Comes 
You've Been Mangoed 
Creamy Candy 

Schnuggle Body Butter

Sleepy Head Massage Bar

CONDITIONERS:
American Cream 8.4 fl oz 
Veganese 8.4 fl oz 

BUBBLE BARS:
The Comforter 
Bathos x2
Creamy Candy x2
Little Monkey x2
Green Day x2
Pop In The Bath

BATH BOMBS:
Avobath
Bollywood x2
Big Blue
Softy
Waving Not Drowning x2
Blackberry

Demon In The Dark Soap

SAMPLES:
Rehab
Cynthia Sylvia Stout

http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/3047/nyc043pd8.jpg
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8872/nyc047sx0.jpg
http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/3376/nyc045de6.jpg
http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/5093/nyc046yl4.jpg







 i love me some lush!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 15, 2006)

wow! GREAT haul lexi!!!! i lovvvve lush too!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 16, 2006)

very nice. i love rehab, the best shampoo! you will love this sample


----------



## Leanne (Jul 16, 2006)

Great haul! I'm jelous


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Jul 16, 2006)

I love,love, love demon in the dark soap and so does my hubby! teehee!=)


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 16, 2006)

i have to try lush after hearing all the rave about it! enjoy it all!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 16, 2006)

YUM! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## ette (Jul 16, 2006)

Ooooh lovely haul! Have you tried Lush before? I always go to Lush Herald Square --- it's the best!


----------



## Alexa (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_Ooooh lovely haul! Have you tried Lush before? I always go to Lush Herald Square --- it's the best!_

 
yess, ive been using lush for about 2 months, this is just my first time going to an actual store. herald square is the one i went to!


----------



## juli (Jul 16, 2006)

whats so good about lush??? just wondering...


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yummmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You got a lot of nice stuff!

I love the creamy candy bubble bar, Floating Island and the Blackberry bomb especially.


----------

